
Livestream of DeepMind vs. Lee Sedol Match - sxp
https://gaming.youtube.com/watch?v=vFr3K2DORc8
======
mathgenius
Holy cow, this is totally epic.

And, this the first time i've been truly excited by a sporting event. Wow, so
that's what that feels like!

